# question for trappers



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey every body i am new to trapping and i've watched a few instructional videos on trapping (tc connor, john graham). and i noticed that they show the animal in the trap then the next scene the animal is disposed of, but it doesn't show how they did it. i've heard that some use a .22 others don't wanna hole in the pelt so they use a catch pole and a 4 or 6 pound sledge hammer to dispose of it....i used the latter to dispose of the bobcat i just caught, and afterwards i was kicking myself because it broke the skull and i wanted to keep the skull and boil it...anyway my question is what do you all think is the best way to dispose of an animal. (bobcat/coyote/****/etc.)
nd trapper: my apologies in advance if this post is innapropriate and gives anti's ammo against us...i've wanted to post this for a while but didn't want to stir anything up w/ anti's. if this topic will give anyone ammo against trapping don't hesitate to pull it. i know some would look at this topic as barbaric.
thank you all for the advise.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill send ya a pm in a minute here and i suggest that others reply to this topic in the same way thanks for your concern about giving the antis fuel


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

You need a kill pole not a catch pole.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

why don't you explain that...or is that just your way of calling me a dumbass


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

A kill pole is for snaring, a snared animal wraps the snare around the kill pole and sucumbs faster. A kill pole is not needed in trees where a coyote can wrap around trees.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

oh well that makes sense...thankyou.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I would use a 22 on coyotes, Never smash the skull as it makes messy skinning.

Hitler was a conservative, Jesus was a liberal.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

adokken said:


> I would use a 22 on coyotes, Never smash the skull as it makes messy skinning.


I agree 100%. I have never been docked for a .22 hole in any of my furs. One shot, quick dispatch, no loss of value to the pelt.
It's so easy a caveman could it.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

haha, thats great! :lol: :sniper:


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

A "kill" pole is made to dispatch animals. Its basically a pole with a loop on the end that tightens, it cuts off the air and blood flow to the brain. Its quick and humane. A cat will passout within 15-20 seconds and be dead in 60.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

wrong a kill pole is a stake that is put in the ground next to a snare set for coyotes so they expire faster this happens by when they try to run in a circle the cable gets more tension on it so it gets tighter

what you are thinking of is a catch pole which could get used in the way you described but is desighned to hold the animals head away from the trap so that you can release it (like if you catch a dog or other non target species you dont want)


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

if you want to call it a catch pole thats fine, ill still call it a kill pole. It describes exactly what its for, but anywho its the only way to go for cats.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> wrong a kill pole is a stake that is put in the ground next to a snare set for coyotes so they expire faster this happens by when they try to run in a circle the cable gets more tension on it so it gets tighter
> 
> what you are thinking of is a catch pole which could get used in the way you described but is desighned to hold the animals head away from the trap so that you can release it (like if you catch a dog or other non target species you dont want)


Agree, but to each his own.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

And on open terrain you should have the kill pole a little closer than the lenght of the snare,the first circle the coyote makes it is wrapped around kill pole and done for, and your snare location should be intact. Of course in trees a kill pole is not needed.


----------

